
Saving Money on Software Subscriptions? - SiaMohajer
What&#x27;s up everyone!<p>I run a small sized company but we spend many thousands on software a month.<p>Someone was telling me about a company that negotiates better rates on your behalf using a group model and then takes a % of your savings.<p>Looked for a long time but couldn&#x27;t find it. Any tips in general to save $ on software? Slack&#x2F;Asana are killers.<p>Appreciated!
======
jrepinc
Often there is also another overlooked longterm solution which can save you
even more money: find free and opensource replacements.

